# BatMan Turbo Booster



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

i wanna make one of them 'BatMan' turbo boosters like on the 'BatMobile'...but i want it to be real and functional...i wanna go like mach III and win all the races...can i make one with me mums vaccum cleaner and instead of having it 'suck'...have it 'blow' instead...the vaccum cleaner that is....


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If you used the vacuum cleaner, wouldn't you be limited by the range of the cord?


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

damn yur rite there...i know i'll get a cordless vaccum...one of them 'Shark'...Turbo models....


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Do they suck/blow as well as the corded models?


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

jeez i only hope so...is there any specific way to judge 'sucking' and 'blowing' capabilities...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Can it pick up multiple bowling balls?


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

could you define your question...do you mean pick up bowling balls...or 'suck' bowling balls...and does it have to be bowling balls or could be some other type of balls...like maybe if it could 'suck' golf balls thru a garden hose...this seems like a more practicle application...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I meant if you hold it close to a bowling ball and it sort of 'sticks' to it, when you pull up on the hose, does the bowling balling stay with it? 

Also, are are you planning on doing with the vacuum? And what car are you planning on 'upgrading' to the Tumbler?


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah...tried with a 15 lbs set of balls...the car i wanna turn into this Mach III demon is...of couse...a Hugo...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

And you plan to stick the vacuum where?


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> And you plan to stick the vacuum where?


umm...that's kind of a personal question...i had a place in mind...but do you have a suggestion of where i might stick it...:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Your neighbours fuel tank? 

Incidentally, the Tumbler does less then 1 MPG ... and tops out at 100 MPH so I don't know how practical it would be in a race ...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A 40g tank might get you a little ways.

Incidentally, if you did add a turbine engine to the chassis of a car you'd have to do some massive frame upgrades to cope with the stresses created by the engine itself. If not the engine will tear free and go crashing off somewhere. Not good for anyone.


----------

